# Candid Reasons For Renouncing the Principles of Anti-Paedobaptism



## Reformed Covenanter (May 13, 2008)

I came across this book on Lulu's Storefront:

Candid reasons for renouncing the principles of anti-paedobaptism by Peter Edwards (Book) in Religion & Spirituality

Has anyone read it? I have never heard of it before.

PS Sorry, but does this belong in the literary forum or here?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 13, 2008)

Interesting. The publisher is a former member of the PB.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 13, 2008)

I have a copy of it published in 1801.


----------



## Mayflower (May 13, 2008)

Oooooo, nooooo!!!!!
My name is 2e page, were he qoute me with the words:

".....this book hath been a great help for me. I hope that many more people will read this book" - Ralph Wilms
The Netherlands

I wrote that in that time when i though that infant sprinkling was Biblical, but sinds a few years i came back to the conclusion of exclusive credo-baptism!!!!!


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 13, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Oooooo, nooooo!!!!!
> My name is 2e page, were he qoute me with the words:
> 
> ".....this book hath been a great help for me. I hope that many more people will read this book" - Ralph Wilms
> ...






That is REALLY funny Ralph!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 13, 2008)

Seems even when one announces in public their changes of mind some folks always seem to miss the retraction.


Mayflower said:


> Oooooo, nooooo!!!!!
> My name is 2e page, were he qoute me with the words:
> 
> ".....this book hath been a great help for me. I hope that many more people will read this book" - Ralph Wilms
> ...





JonathanHunt said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooo, nooooo!!!!!
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Interesting. The publisher is a former member of the PB.




Wow, Yes it is. The infamous Federal Vision highway guy. Sorry Ralph, He is still getting some things wrong.


----------



## wsw201 (May 13, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Oooooo, nooooo!!!!!
> My name is 2e page, were he qoute me with the words:
> 
> ".....this book hath been a great help for me. I hope that many more people will read this book" - Ralph Wilms
> ...



Since its now in print you have to go back to peado baptism. Those are the rules. Sorry.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 13, 2008)

wsw201 said:


> Since its now in print you have to go back to peado baptism. Those are the rules. Sorry.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 13, 2008)

wsw201 said:


> Since its now in print you have to go back to peado baptism. Those are the rules. Sorry.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2008)

> Since its now in print you have to go back to peado baptism. Those are the rules. Sorry.



"How can a man be born when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born?"


----------



## Zenas (May 13, 2008)

This guy was a member of the PB? I take it from Mr. Synder's comments that he became an FV proponent?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 13, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. The publisher is a former member of the PB.
> ...



Is he an FVer himself or just a sympathiser?


----------



## Mayflower (May 14, 2008)

wsw201 said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooo, nooooo!!!!!
> ...



HHHAAAAAAHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mayflower (May 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Is he an FVer himself or just a sympathiser?



What i know he is a sympathiser, but maybe it's better to ask him that yourself.


----------

